# Thinking of this for WIHH's Christmas present. Will she like it?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Iâd get rainbow colored yarn though. LOVE itâ¦â¦â¦..not the tat, your sense of humor! :hysterical:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We have space in our dog house. Please bring your own food. :hysterical:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Are you planning on that gift being placed on "your" arm or hers?

I think you should have it placed right in the "small" of your back!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The ink or the yarns behind it??


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> The ink or the yarns behind it??


The ink of course. She already has an entire room of yarn!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! Great idea but whether or not WIHH would like it. I think you better ask her unless you are having the tattoo on your body for her.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> The ink of course. She already has an entire room of yarn!


Bah! You call that enough yarn?!?!?  BWHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Did you see the doghouse video on the family forum? You might want to watch it so you can get a heads up on how to get out.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

:hysterical:ound::smiley-laughing013::rotfl:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I think this thread bears watching for when WIHH joins in. 

I'll supply the chocolate cake and lemonade, if someone would make the popcorn!

Hee-hee!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice nails!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I think it would make a right purdy tramp stamp on ya, CF!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow! You are braver than me. I'd paint my toe nails, get a pretty ankle bracelet and call it good! Or at the most a temporary tattoo transfer. LOL

If I ever did have a tattoo though, it would be a dragon fly. I simply adore them.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i showed my DH the tattoo and thought he would say how crazy this is and who on earth would do this motive.
what did he say " oh, that is funny, you want it too?)" :teehee:
my daughters have tattoos on both arms, one has the theme of alice in wonderland ( dark) and the other one very artful bats. we are thinking about getting a mother daughters tattoo but have not found the right one yet.
i got my first with 42, very meaningful number for me and it is a tiny little bird on my shoulder.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd imagine the top of the foot would be a quite tender place for ink. when I got my firt tat (on my back), the only place it _really_ hurt was when they passed over my spine. Bones right under the skin and needles = pain.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have two tattoos but none are visible unless I chose to show them off. OLF I have a dragonfly, one I designed. I have considered getting getting one where I could show it off in public if I wanted to. The foot is a good spot. My best friend got one on her foot and I like it.

WIHH I'd say go for it. Maybe have someone paint what you want on your foot first so you could see if you liked it (use sharpies so it lasts awhile).


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I had always wanted a tattoo, but was a wimp.... On my 50th Birthday I went in and had a feather tattoo put on my ankle. Love the feather, but yikes that was painful, right over the bone! Very good suggestion Marchwind about trying a temporary one first.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

What about a slave anklet/barefoot sandal? 

Very pretty, and you can change them as you like.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WIHH, try henna. You can make a pattern that will last for several weeks (and go over it again if it fades and you want to keep it) - and you can change it whenever you like! I used to do henna on my hands and feet in the summer all the time.

Bonus - it's supposed to ward off evil.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

WIHH, You do whatever will make you happy. I had the permanent lip liner, a light stain on my lips and my eyeliner done. I've never regretted it a single day of my life and I dislike all the body tatooes personally. DH and two of my three sons have tatooes and I still love them. LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ejagno I've thought about the eyeliner. How was it? Did you have any swelling?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

frazzlehead said:


> WIHH, try henna. You can make a pattern that will last for several weeks (and go over it again if it fades and you want to keep it) - and you can change it whenever you like! I used to do henna on my hands and feet in the summer all the time.
> 
> Bonus - it's supposed to ward off evil.


Do you have any photos of your henna body art?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Toe ring-I've worn mine for over 20 years. You could have all kinds of pretty ones.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

> I like the slave anklet but I cannot stand anything between my toes - nothing. So sadly, that excludes a pretty toe ring, too.


Same here. No flip flops for me. I hate the feeling. Just cannot do it.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought about a hummingbird once upon a time. A group of friends went out and got bumble bees put on their ankles. I'm glad I didn't go as I thought they looked odd. They said the ankle hurt like blue blazes and had to cut a pair of shoes so they could get it on that foot!! Not for me. But now I'm thinking of a dainty vine with pretty dainty flowers and my children's names done around one ankle... still not sure though. Might do the sharpie thing first. Freak out the family!! tee hee...


----------

